# Silica Sand



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

Can't seem to find this stuff anyplace....tried Lowes, HD,sandblasting suppliers. any ideas?


----------



## CHBGator (Oct 5, 2006)

Play sand is what your looking for. Lowes and Home Depot all carry it. You can also try the leveling sand. I just use it in my tank and I like it much better, looks more natural imo.










water is cloudy in that pic it was after I just put it in.


----------



## slimbolen99 (Apr 28, 2006)

At lowes look close towards the concrete area in the "lumber yard".


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I bought my white silicia sand at menards it was called handy sand it was by the concrete and black blasting sand. I doubt you have menards by you though.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Sandblasting sand is silica sand.


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

silica sand is not playground sand....

go to a pool supply store they will have what ur looking for and 50 lb bag shouldnt be more that like 6$.

good luck, youll love it, i use it in a few of my tanks and it looks very clean


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

tell you one thing....silica sand comes in many different flavours ...so what i would do before buying a whole sack of the stuff is to take a sample.

put it in a mini tank and shine the aquarium lights on it.

its only at this popint that you know what you will be getting.

personally i lucked out with sand that looked **** in daylight to my dismay but looked ok in the aqaurium.

pool people really dont care what the filter sand looks like as long as it does the job.

and it will still need loads and loads of rinsing.


----------

